# Mais pequeno, mais grande



## Sea turtle

Costumo ler blogs portugueses e, com relativa frequência, me deparo com o uso de "mais pequeno" e "mais grande". Abri minha gramática Cegalla (sim, já sei, sou de tempos antigos! ) no cap. grau do adjetivo e li que "alguns adjetivos possuem, para o comparativo de superioridade, formas sintéticas, herdadas do latim. São eles:
pequeno - menor
grande - maior
bom - melhor
mau - pior
alto - superior
baixo - inferior."
Pergunto: essa regra ainda está em vigor ou está gramaticalmente aceito usar "mais grande, mais pequeno"?

Atenciosamente


----------



## J. Bailica

A norma, se assim se pode chamar, consagrou - por alguma razão! - o uso de 'mais pequeno' (ou 'menor') e de 'maior' (mas não de 'mais grande'). 

De certeza que tem visto escrito 'mais grande'? Nem é um erro muito comum, pelo menos na escrita; a não ser que se trate de uma opção estilística, por exemplo uma ironia, ou alguma construção rara (que prevêem 'mais grande'  (mas mesmo nesses casos será raríssimo encontrar 'mais grande').


----------



## Alentugano

J. Bailica said:


> A norma, se assim se pode chamar, consagrou - por alguma razão! - o uso de 'mais pequeno' (ou 'menor') e de 'maior' (mas não de 'mais grande').
> 
> De certeza que tem visto escrito 'mais grande'? Nem é um erro muito comum, pelo menos na escrita; a não ser que se trate de uma opção estilística, por exemplo uma ironia, ou alguma construção rara (que prevêem 'mais grande' (mas mesmo nesses casos será raríssimo encontrar 'mais grande').


 
Tem razão. No entanto, tenho notado uma maior tendência nestes últimos tempos para se usar _menor_ em situações em que escreveríamos _mais pequeno_, não sei se por uma questão de coerência... Obviamente que se continua a usar _mais pequeno_, penso é que já se usou mais (especialmente no campo da linguagem mais cuidada ou mais formal).


----------



## Vanda

Você até pode usar mais pequeno e mais grande em determinada situação: quando você está fazendo comparação de um mesmo item. Exemplo:
Esta mesa é mais pequena do que bonita. Agora, este uso dos lusos, eu sempre achei interessante. MInha irmã, quando esteve uns 3 meses em Portugal, foi quem me confirmou que ouvia os portugueses usar essas comparações no lugar do nosso maior e menor. Pensava que fosse uma diferença gramatical entre nós.


----------



## almufadado

Muitas vezes depende também da construção da frase, logo do estilo (que podem não menores) e do tom  : 

Ordem de factores, coisas ou pessoas : 
*Do menor ao maior. -> a forma mais correcta -> em valores numéricos é inevitável.* Indica a valorização/classificação indubitável da ordem de grandeza da coisa.

Do mais pequeno ao maior -> corrente/informal  

do mais pequeno ao mais grande -> *para pessoas *pode-se usar para comparar os de *baixa estatura (pequenos)* ao de *elevada estatura (grandes).*


Outras : 
Ironia -> "Ele pode *ser maior que eu* mais não quer dizer que *seja mais grande."  *estatura versus grandeza

"Eu não quero dizer que o Benfica é o maior, talvez seja o mais grande entre os menores ... de idade" Trocadilho -> o benfica não ganha logo não é o maior ... está entre os "grandes" ... e os mais jovens 


Perguntas -> Há maior ? ->Tem números mais grandes ? (ouve, o que não significa que seja correcto, antes ser comum ouvir!)
    -> mais comum -> tem algum número *acima* ? 


Melindre/boa educação -> dizer que é "maior" (  pode implicar estar a dizer que a outra coisa é "menor" (depreciativo) 

Comparação entre duas coisas evidentes -> 
Correcto : 
maior  -> Esta couve é maior que as outras.
menor -> Esta batata é a menor de todas.

Incorrecto : mais grande   -> Esta couve é mais grande que as outras.

Aceitável / em uso corrente:
mais pequeno -> Esta couve é muito grande (grande demais), preciso de  arranjar uma mais pequena. 

Pessoalmente, na linguagem corrente é inevitável o "mais pequeno", já o "mais grande" é comum todos corrigirem o orador, inclusive eu ...


----------



## anaczz

Usar "mais pequeno" é considerado correto em Portugal, aliás, pelo que notei, dá-se preferência a essa forma, ao invés de "menor".
No Brasil é considerado errado, eu também aprendi com o Cegalla e, já naquele tempo era errado.
Mas quem de nós não leu ou ouviu (declamado pela Betânia)?:

"Quando eu morrer, filhinho,
Seja eu a criança, o mais pequeno.
Pega-me tu ao colo
E leva-me para dentro da tua casa.
Despe o meu ser cansado e humano
E deita-me na tua cama.
E conta-me histórias, caso eu acorde,
Para eu tornar a adormecer.
E dá-me sonhos teus para eu brincar
Até que nasça qualquer dia
Que tu sabes qual é."  (Alberto Caeiro)


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Usar "mais pequeno" é considerado correto em Portugal, aliás, pelo que notei, dá-se preferência a essa forma, ao invés de "menor".
> No Brasil é considerado errado, eu também aprendi com o Cegalla e, já naquele tempo era errado.
> Mas quem de nós não leu ou ouviu (declamado pela Betânia)?:
> 
> "Quando eu morrer, filhinho,
> Seja eu a criança, o mais pequeno.
> Pega-me tu ao colo
> E leva-me para dentro da tua casa.
> Despe o meu ser cansado e humano
> E deita-me na tua cama.
> E conta-me histórias, caso eu acorde,
> Para eu tornar a adormecer.
> E dá-me sonhos teus para eu brincar
> Até que nasça qualquer dia
> Que tu sabes qual é." (Alberto Caeiro)


 
Mas esse Alberto Caeiro não é o português, melhor dizendo não é um dos heterónimos do Fernando Pessoa?


----------



## anaczz

Sim, o próprio!
O que eu quis dizer é que, mesmo sendo considerado errada, no Brasil, não nos é, de todo, estranha essa construção.


----------



## Alentugano

Continuo na minha, acho que hoje em dia estamos a restringir cada vez mais o uso de _mais pequeno_, consagrando-o a dois ou três casos em que o consideramos quase obrigatório.


----------



## Sea turtle

Eu costumo ler blogs de culinária portugueses. Ontem mesmo me deparei com  a frase "beringelas regionais muito bonitas por serem *mais pequenas* que o normal". Semana passada alguém comentou que devereia ter usado uma panela "*mais grande*". 

Ou seja, se compreendi bem as respostas de vocês, tanto "mais pequeno" quanto "mais grande" são gramaticalmente incorretos, contudo a primeira forma é "aceitável", já a segunda é passível de correção. Como dizem os argentinos, impressionante!!

Obrigado a todos por responderem à minha pergunta.


----------



## J. Bailica

Sea turtle said:


> Eu costumo ler blogs de culinária portugueses. Ontem mesmo me deparei com a frase "beringelas regionais muito bonitas por serem *mais pequenas* que o normal". Semana passada alguém comentou que devereia ter usado uma panela "*mais grande*".
> 
> Ou seja, se compreendi bem as respostas de vocês, tanto "mais pequeno" quanto "mais grande" são gramaticalmente incorretos, contudo a primeira forma é "aceitável", já a segunda é passível de correção. Como dizem os argentinos, impressionante!!
> 
> Obrigado a todos por responderem à minha pergunta.


 
Eu penso que é mais assim: 

*Quanto ao uso*:
- 'mais grande' quase não se usa, a não ser por ignorância, por 'influência' de 'mais pequeno', e talvez por 'atavismo linguístico' (no português antigo parece que se usava tanto 'mais grande' como 'mais pequeno' - como no espanhol, acho eu); além de se poder usar em determinadas construções, como já foi dito;
- 'mais pequeno', em Portugal, é bastante frequente; na linguagem corrente suponho que ocorra mais do que 'menor'. 

*Quanto à gramaticalidade, *ou pelo menos quanto à *norma (*porque em termos estritamente gramaticais talvez nada explique que a língua tenha evoluído neste sentido):
- 'mais grande' é incorrecto (excepto nos casos como os já apontados, aliás marginais);
- 'mais pequeno' pode usar-se (e para quem se habituou a ouvi-lo desde sempre, é tão natural como outra coisa qualquer);


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal, é perfeitamente normal o uso de "mais pequeno" ("menor", quando há equivalência de sentido entre os dois, não está caído em desuso mas pertence a um registo mais cuidado). A situação é diferente com "*mais grande", que é decididamente estigmatizado e incomum (ao contrário do que sucede em espanhol).

No Brasil, por aquilo que tenho ouvido, quer "mais pequeno" quer "mais grande" são raros.


----------



## Linus71

Realmente não entendo porque em português seria errado dizer "mais grande" e "mais pequeno", já que nas outras linguas latinas isso é perfeitamente correto, normal e aceito. 
Em italiano: "piú grande" e "piú piccolo".
Em espanhol "más grande" e "más pequeño"
Em francês "plus grand" e "plus petit".
Fica aqui um grande ponto de interrogação.


----------



## btonasse

Linus71 said:


> Realmente não entendo porque em português seria errado dizer "mais grande" e "mais pequeno", já que nas outras linguas latinas isso é perfeitamente correto, normal e aceito.
> Em italiano: "piú grande" e "piú piccolo".
> Em espanhol "más grande" e "más pequeño"
> Em francês "plus grand" e "plus petit".
> Fica aqui um grande ponto de interrogação.



Herança do latim...


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Só para sublinhar o que Outsider disse, em Portugal é um erro tremendo usar "mais grande". Só as crianças dizem "mais grande" e são imediatamente corrigidas por "maior". Quem escreveu "uma panela mais grande" escreveu mal. Se eu lesse esse _post_ possivelmente não conseguiria conter-me sem deixar o comentário "uma panela MAIOR!". (Como aqui, não consegui conter-me.)

Em Portugal, usa-me "mais pequeno" e "menor". Não percebo porque Alentugano diz que "mais pequeno" está a cair em desuso. Não está.
Quando nos referimos literalmente a tamanho: este carro é mais pequeno que aquele.
Quando nos referimos a tamanho figurativo: A minha dor é menor que a tua.
O segundo exemplo denota uma linguagem mais cuidada, até porque é poética. Mas a dor, até em linguagem poética, também pode ser mais pequena. Como a alma.


----------



## Istriano

Parece que em Portugal _mais pequeno_ é muito mais usado que _menor_: _o pequeno almoço mais pequeno_ [soa mó fofo né ]
Mas também acho que na língua tem que haver simetria, por isso, os dois deveriam se aceitar na boa. Ou os dois, ou nenhum.
Uma amiga minha acha que o positivo de _pior _é _ruim_. 

Em espanhol há regras quando pode usar _más grande, más pequeño _e quando não pode.


----------



## marta12

Só venho confirmar o que já aqui foi dito por outsider e 4TranslatingEnglish

*Mais grande* é um erro enorme e sempre que ouvimos alguém dizê-lo percebemos que não sabe falar e que dirá outros erros do mesmo calibre.
O português de Prt sempre foi difícil, exactamente por estas subtilezas da língua. É uma regra  como tantas outras.


----------



## anaczz

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> Só para sublinhar o que Outsider disse, em Portugal é um erro tremendo usar "mais grande". Só as crianças dizem "mais grande" e são imediatamente corrigidas por "maior".



No Brasil, acontece o mesmo com "mais pequeno". Custou-me um bocado acostumar o ouvido a essa expressão, no dia a dia. Mas, como disse o Istriano, "soa mó fofo", talvez justamente por, para nossos ouvidos, lembrar uma criança a falar.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Pergunto-me se podemos considerar gramaticalmente incorretas as expressões _mais pequeno_ e _mais grande_. Gramaticalmente acho que estão corretíssimas:

Essa mesa é mais bonita do que aquela.
Essa mesa é mais grande do que aquela.

Não vejo nada de errado.

Pode-se dizer que essa mesa é _mais baixa_ mas não que é _mais pequena_ (aqui, pelo que entendi, parece que em Portugal pode).

Entendo que tenha sido antes uma orientação que acabou se cristalizando no uso da língua. Por alguma razão, em português (diferentemente do espanhol, que não teve esse pudor) condenamos sumariamente essas expressões, vá lá se saber por quê. Não estou dizendo que seja correto usá-las, pois realmente soa bastante tosco como já se deu a entender acima, mas que o motivo não me parece ser de ordem gramatical.


----------



## englishmania

Corroboro a ideia de que em Portugal se diz "menor/mais pequeno", e "mais grande" é considerado errado. 

Por falar nisso, lembrei-me de outro caso da língua portuguesa em que se tende a usar uma forma que não é correcta: "mais bem/melhor".  
Actualmente vê-se muito/cada vez mais "melhor" em contextos em que deveria ser " mais bem"( ex.: mais bem-humorado, mais bem classificado).


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

GOODVIEW said:


> Pergunto-me se podemos considerar gramaticalmente incorretas as expressões _mais pequeno_ e _mais grande_. Gramaticalmente acho que estão corretíssimas:
> 
> Essa mesa é mais bonita do que aquela.
> Essa mesa é mais grande do que aquela.
> 
> Não vejo nada de errado.



Gramaticalmente, não. Mas "mais grande", em português de Portugal, é errado.
Não há razão. Como se diz às crianças, "é assim porque sim". Convencionou-se que seja assim.

Entretanto, dei uma olhadela ao Ciberdúvidas.pt e encontrei este tópico interessante:
http://ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=7659

O autor fornece um exemplo de Garcia de Resende (português do Renascimento): «El-rei era homem... de meia estatura, porém *mais grande* que pequeno»

Actualmente, ficar-se-ia na dúvida do que ele queria dizer com "mais grande que pequeno". Afinal era alto ou era baixo ou de meia-estatura? Em que ficamos afinal? Seria uma maneira de lisonjear o rei por não admitir que era muito baixo, o que era muito comum na altura (veja-se Camões)? 
Hoje em dia dir-se-ia em vez disso: de altura um pouco acima da média.



GOODVIEW said:


> Pode-se dizer que essa mesa é _mais baixa_ mas não que é _mais pequena_ (aqui, pelo que entendi, parece que em Portugal pode).



Ser mais pequena não implica ser mais baixa. Pode ser mais pequena (comprimento, diâmetro) e ser exactamente da mesma altura.

Entretanto, por curiosidade, sempre procurei e encontrei um texto com a tal "panela mais grande", talvez o mencionado pelo Sea turtle, talvez não.  
É português do Brasil. Encontrei tantos erros, e tantas palavras mal escritas (como "disolver" em vez de "dissolver"), que nem saberia dizer se é mesmo assim que se escreve no Brasil ou se é o autor que tem graves lacunas. Mas não sei, e não opino.



englishmania: isso é um tópico ainda mais bicudo.


----------



## Carfer

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> O autor fornece um exemplo de Garcia de Resende (português do Renascimento): «El-rei era homem... de meia estatura, porém *mais grande* que pequeno»
> 
> Actualmente, ficar-se-ia na dúvida do que ele queria dizer com "mais grande que pequeno". Afinal era alto ou era baixo ou de meia-estatura? Em que ficamos afinal? Seria uma maneira de lisonjear o rei por não admitir que era muito baixo, o que era muito comum na altura (veja-se Camões)?
> Hoje em dia dir-se-ia em vez disso: de altura um pouco acima da média.


 
Pessoalmente não veria nada de estranho em que alguém dissesse, ainda hoje, em contexto semelhante, '_mais grande que pequeno'. _Estou convencido de que eu próprio o diria sem pestanejar. E, vendo bem, não há forma de usar _'maior'_ e _'menor'_ numa frase dessas. Ninguém entenderia '_de meia estatura, porém maior que menor_'. _Maior_ e _menor_ são comparativos, mas nesse caso parece faltar o termo de comparação.


----------



## btonasse

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> Actualmente, ficar-se-ia na dúvida do que ele queria dizer com "mais grande que pequeno".



Desculpa, mas tem razão o outro colega. Isso não é um exemplo de uso antigo do da Língua Portuguesa. Nessa frase há comparação de duas qualidades de um mesmo elemento, e é um dos poucos casos em que se permite o uso de mais grande. E não é puro academicismo. Como também disse o outro colega, a expressão "mais grande que pequeno" não me soa estranha nem arcaica.



4TranslatingEnglish said:


> Entretanto, por curiosidade, sempre procurei e encontrei um texto com a tal "panela mais grande", talvez o mencionado pelo Sea turtle, talvez não.
> É português do Brasil. Encontrei tantos erros, e tantas palavras mal escritas (como "disolver" em vez de "dissolver"), que nem saberia dizer se é mesmo assim que se escreve no Brasil ou se é o autor que tem graves lacunas. Mas não sei, e não opino.


Nem "panela mais grande" nem "disolver" são português brasileiro. São erros gramaticais, e ponto.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Ser mais pequena não implica ser mais baixa. Pode ser mais pequena (comprimento, diâmetro) e ser exactamente da mesma altura.



4Translating,
Eu não me referia ao significado da expressão e sim à sua construção. Meu argumento se calcou na gramática e não na semântica.


----------

